# If The Draft Was Reinstated Would You Favor College Deferrments?



## fmdog44 (Apr 18, 2018)

I would have to vote against college deferments as everyone goes to college now days.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2018)

I think every young person should be obligated to perform Some sort of national or community service...be it military, or volunteering to assist in some local or state charitable function, for a set period of time.  Many of today's young appear to have little in the way of "connection" to society, and if they had to perform some sort of Positive service, it might go a long way towards making them more responsible citizens.  If they do so successfully, then they might be able to justify tuition assistance, etc.  College should NOT, IMO, be an excuse for avoiding responsibility.


----------



## Trade (Apr 18, 2018)

I favor universal military service with no deferments of any kind.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

Does volunteering at the local VA Count?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Trade said:


> I favor universal military service with no deferments of any kind.




I totally agree. Including females.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

Hubby paid price for us...children graduated with honors from local university and are in public service jobs.  Judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm torn on this issue. I suppose if one was in college to become a doctor and physically help fellow humans, then perhaps there should be a deferment. On the other hand, if one is in college to major in political science or say mid century basket weaving, then no... they should have to serve their country. I'm of the belief that a lot of today's generation could use a little military discipline to help guide their way through life.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> I'm torn on this issue. I suppose if one was in college to become a doctor and physically help fellow humans, then perhaps there should be a deferment. On the other hand, if one is in college to major in political science or say mid century basket weaving, then no... they should have to serve their country. I'm of the belief that a lot of today's generation could use a little military discipline to help guide their way through life.




Even then. After becoming a doctor, they should immediately be drafted.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 19, 2018)

No draft!  Let each individual decide if he/she wants to risk his/her life fighting obscene wars for the MIC where their deaths will be totally in vain, accomplishing NOTHING!  Viet Nam, The MidEast, etc.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> No draft!  Let each individual decide if he/she wants to risk his/her life fighting obscene wars for the MIC where their deaths will be totally in vain, accomplishing NOTHING!  Viet Nam, The MidEast, etc.



The OP does not address the draft, it addresses if there WAS a draft should anyone get a deferment......... stick to the question.


----------



## Lon (Apr 19, 2018)

No Deferments for college.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 19, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> The OP does not address the draft, it addresses if there WAS a draft should anyone get a deferment......... stick to the question.



Get off!  If there was a draft, then it should be immediately abolished!  Oh wait, let me "stick to the question:"  If there was a draft, EVERYONE should get a deferment!  Happy, now?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Some people don't care one tiny bit about our country. They want all the advantages of being an American but they are not willing to pay the price. These people are the often the ones who believe they are morally superior to the rest of us.


----------



## john19485 (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't think there will be a draft , I think these idiots, will take all the guns and just roll over with their hands up. there is a big war coming to this Country, if you are not ready you are dead, I am sure that the idiots will take over the next election and there will be no America, no I don't like a lot of the stuff trump has done, I will vote against every Republican in my state next election. Just my two cent worth.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Get off!  If there was a draft, then it should be immediately abolished!  Oh wait, let me "stick to the question:"  If there was a draft, EVERYONE should get a deferment!  Happy, now?



Again, you refuse to stay on target. It was a simple hypothetical question but you went nuclear in your dream world. You pay taxes to support our military and other ally militaries all over the world. Why, are you a war monger? You pay taxes to buy weapons for police to gun down innocent people. Why? Why? (weeping)


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2018)

john19485 said:


> I don't think there will be a draft , I think these idiots, will take all the guns and just roll over with their hands up. there is a big war coming to this Country, if you are not ready you are dead, I am sure that the idiots will take over the next election and there will be no America, no I don't like a lot of the stuff trump has done, I will vote against every Republican in my state next election. Just my two cent worth.



I understand your frustration but we have been worried about any and all govts. taking our guns for a long time and in my opinion it won't happen. The reason I say that is consider all the poor and minorities reacting to removing guns let alone gun rights people like *me. *Along with other issues how would it be done with all the resistance that would fight back?  Even a hint of success would create a tidal wave of illegal guns entering this country from every gun maker in the world. Trumps wall would come down in one day and the guns would come in like rain in the spring.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Since I have already stated my opinion about no exemptions for college students, I would add that there should be no exemptions for conscientious objectors either. Especially not conscientious objectors. Make them battlefield medics. I am sick to death of hearing them lecture to the rest of us how morally superior they are. If anyone should flee to another country during a time of draft, like happened so often during Vietnam, they should lose their American citizenship.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Since I have already stated my opinion about no exemptions for college students, I would add that there should be no exemptions for conscientious objectors either. Especially not conscientious objectors. Make them battlefield medics. I am sick to death of hearing them lecture to the rest of us how morally superior they are. If anyone should flee to another country during a time of draft, like happened so often during Vietnam, they should lose their American citizenship.



I agree. Either one serve their country in one form or another or report to the boat docks.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Since I have already stated my opinion about no exemptions for college students, I would add that there should be no exemptions for conscientious objectors either. Especially not conscientious objectors. Make them battlefield medics. I am sick to death of hearing them lecture to the rest of us how morally superior they are. If anyone should flee to another country during a time of draft, like happened so often during Vietnam, they should lose their American citizenship.



Yeah, I mean, everyone should have been prepared to fight and die in a war that was totally for show, a war that only served to enrich the MIC, a war that experts now say was a lost cause, from the beginning, and served no useful purpose, when it came to stabilizing a foreign country, right?  Quite the opposite.  In a final touch of irony: Tourism is big business in Viet Nam, now.  Thousands of US Citizens flock there, each year, to take in the sights.  The Communists love our tourist dollars.  You betcha!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

South Vietnam was a free county. America and other democratic nations, support free countries.  The communists were the aggressors. We supported a free people who were being slaughtered by the communists.  If we had given the military a free hand we would have gone through North Vietnam like crap though a goose. 

Those so-called experts wouldn't happen to be just a little bit pink would they ?


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow, what's behind all this hostility? Makes me wonder about the original intention of your post.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

Really? Weeping?


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> South Vietnam was a free county. America and other democratic nations, support free countries.  The communists were the aggressors. We supported a free people who were being slaughtered by the communists.  If we had given the military a free hand we would have gone through North Vietnam like crap though a goose.
> 
> Those so-called experts wouldn't happen to be just a little bit pink would they ?



"A little bit pink???"  LMAO!  You are aware that former high-ranking military leaders, Shwarzkopf among them, were those who came out with the revelations that Viet Nam was an unwinnable war, from the start, and never should have been undertaken.


----------



## Trade (Apr 20, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> No draft!  Let each individual decide if he/she wants to risk his/her life fighting obscene wars for the MIC where their deaths will be totally in vain, accomplishing NOTHING!  Viet Nam, The MidEast, etc.



I disagree. I believe a universal draft with no exceptions would serve as a deterrent to the US starting wars of imperialist aggression at the behest of the Military Industrial Complex. As it is now, it's too easy for the general public to treat our wars as "out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 20, 2018)

Trade said:


> I disagree. I believe a universal draft with no exceptions would serve as a deterrent to the US starting wars of imperialist aggression at the behest of the Military Industrial Complex. As it is now, it's too easy for the general public to treat our wars as "out of sight, out of mind".



Ah, because our draft was so successful at preventing our military adventurism, for the enrichment of the MIC, in the past, right?  Back to the drawing board, Trade.


----------



## Trade (Apr 20, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Ah, because our draft was so successful at preventing our military adventurism, for the enrichment of the MIC, in the past, right?  Back to the drawing board, Trade.



I beg to differ. The anti-war movement, which got a lot of it's energy from the draft, was what finally got us out of Vietnam.   

Nowadays I'm seeing a totally different attitude. Instead of "Hell no, we won't go!" It's "So what? I don't have to go" as they chant USA! USA! USA! while they suck down beer and hot wings at the sports bar and watch the war on CNN.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2018)

A program of civil service requiring 18-24 months of services would be a life lesson to some while keeping others out of jails. Statistics show a four year degree is not what it used to be and "proven work" is preferred to four years of dorm life. A "draft" would not require military service and could be like the National Guard without the weapons i.e., shovels instead of rifles.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Ah, because our draft was so successful at preventing our military adventurism, for the enrichment of the MIC, in the past, right?  Back to the drawing board, Trade.



"Military Industrial Complex", now there is a phrase I haven't heard since the 70s. "Imperialist Aggression"- Che's Book of Quotes


----------



## john19485 (Apr 20, 2018)

I know a little bit about the Vietnam War , after *Khe Sanh, * the north did not have enough troops to put in the field, the vietcong were just about done , North Vietnam was there for the taking, that's all I have to say. 





treeguy64 said:


> "A little bit pink???"  LMAO!  You are aware that former high-ranking military leaders, Shwarzkopf among them, were those who came out with the revelations that Viet Nam was an unwinnable war, from the start, and never should have been undertaken.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2018)

john19485 said:


> I know a little bit about the Vietnam War , after *Khe Sanh, * the north did not have enough troops to put in the field, the vietcong were just about done , North Vietnam was there for the taking, that's all I have to say.




Exactly right. Many people think we lost the War in Vietnam. They are wrong. 

On March 29th, 1973, Master Sgt Beilke was the last official combat troop to leave Vietnam. Saigon did not fall to the communists until April 1975.  During the entire U.S. involvement in Vietnam, the U.S. never lost a single battle. Not one. To be sure, there were small combat actions where our guys were over-run, but no large scale battles were ever lost. 

The United States Military did not "lose", the civilians in America gave the "victory" to the communists. Civilians like Hanoi Jane, other pro-communists, socialists, and fellow travelers, betrayed their country and sold us out. 

From the time MSgt Beilke left, until Saigon fell was exactly 25 months.  The "victory" was not that of the communists but that of the far leftists of America. They hated America then and they have not changed their spots one iota since.


----------



## Trade (Apr 21, 2018)

john19485 said:


> I know a little bit about the Vietnam War , after *Khe Sanh, * the north did not have enough troops to put in the field, the vietcong were just about done , North Vietnam was there for the taking, that's all I have to say.



None of that matters. They would have kept getting back up and coming back at us. That's why they won.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2018)

Trade said:


> None of that matters. They would have kept getting back up and coming back at us. That's why they won.




Wrong ! They did not win. See post # 30  The American radical leftists and the leftist American media is what drove us out of Vietnam.


----------



## Trade (Apr 21, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Wrong ! They did not win. See post # 30  The American radical leftists and the leftist American media is what drove us out of Vietnam.


----------

